# New dog - pitbull mixed with?



## 3dnathaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

Rescued her from a shelter a few days ago. SO SWEET and gentle all the time. very calm inside the house and walks great on a leash but if you tell her it is ok to run - man does she run!

What breeds are in her? Everyone says pitbull right away but what else? She is pretty tall and pretty thin legs with a deep chest and narrow hips. Maybe a little sight hound in there? Lab? What do you think?
She is about 24-5" at the whithers (roughly) and somewhere between 60-70lbs.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I am not sure but she is very pretty. If she has pit bull I would guess more ABPT then Staffy. Her size also hints that she would be mixed with something larger. I think you are on the right track with a sighthound. She has that 'hound' look to her.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

In the first and last pictures, her face reminds me of a lab. Whatever is in her, she's definitely a stunner!


----------



## shaunna (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not good at guessing breeds, but wanted to say..she's beautiful!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I see the APBT for sure - honestly I have no idea what she's mixed with. (I'm no good at the guessing game) But I just wanted to say she's so beautiful!


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Pitbull/Lab is my best guess.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I see some Lab in her face too, but I don't trust my opinion at all. A lot of pit mixes have that look to me and I don't know pits well. Something else has to be in there to give her that height. She's absolutely gorgeous and looks so very happy being with you.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

The pound here has a mascot that looks just like your dog with a somewhat different markings. They swear up and down that he is a Boarder Collie Boxer mix because of a crappy DNA test they did.

I see the APBT in the face, but I don't know the other breed could be. Very pretty dog though.


----------



## 3dnathaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments for our pretty new dog. I just noticed today that her toes are webbed.
To me, I see lab in her face but her body is pretty slender which I haven't really seen with labs. Maybe she has 3+ types of dogs in her.

Pitbull (for the face)
Lab (for the webbed feet and the face - maybe some of the size)
greyhound or other hound (for the body leanness and size)

Some other characteristics I am curious about:
yellow/green eyes: Probably pitbull but I have seen this come out in labs before
Brown nose and skin around eyes: pitbull I assume but could be lab and could be hound depending on the type

She is sweet, gentle, a little bit silly and a lot pretty. Each day that goes by she opens up more and more. I don't care what she is - just helps to understand her needs/personality. Thanks everyone so far.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

3dnathaniel said:


> I just noticed today that her toes are webbed.
> To me, I see lab in her face but her body is pretty slender which I haven't really seen with labs.


 Is it true that retrievers have webbed feet? I mean, all dogs have webbing between their toes. Is there something special about a Lab's feet that I'm missing? I've groomed a wide variety of breeds, and they all look pretty much the same to me as far as webbing goes!?


----------



## 3dnathaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

To be honest I don't really know. I suppose hers aren't super webbed but there is definitely a good amount of skin between her toes (whatever that means - if anything). I have seen some dogs with none. 
I tried looking up facts about webbed toes and there is no clear info. Some sites say many dogs have webbed toes some say only water breeds have webbed toes etc.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

3dnathaniel said:


> To be honest I don't really know. I suppose hers aren't super webbed but there is definitely a good amount of skin between her toes (whatever that means - if anything). I have seen some dogs with none.
> I tried looking up facts about webbed toes and there is no clear info. Some sites say many dogs have webbed toes some say only water breeds have webbed toes etc.


I would imagine it would be more prevalent in dogs such as labs. There are probably a lot of breeds who commonly have it though. I don't think my dogs have much of any webbing between their toes...


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just adding that I see lab in her too. 

Additionally, (I know nothing about lab breed standards/how they're supposed to be built) but we do have a dog at my work that reminds me a ton of her, he's a pure bred lab, but really tall and super lanky compared to most of our labs who are stockier. I don't know how well he's bred, but he's gorgeous, a lot like her. I could see her being either pitt/taller skinny lab, or three breeds lab/pit/tall skinny dog

Edit: he also has the same brown coloration on his nose/lighter eyes, although not quite the same shade.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks like a sweety! To me, she looks like a pit/lab mix. Some lines of labs are a bit stockier, but some lines are finer-boned.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, she's a stunner.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

there's a breed in development..the English Alaunt..it's parent breeds are the Pit, The BullMastiff and the Greyhound.









This is an English Alaunt.

Im not saying she's one of them...but there is a certain resemblence...


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

pit bull/lab is a fair guess, since they are two of the most common breeds you'll find.


----------



## 3dnathaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

Vet came today and thought perhaps pitbull in there but was leaning more towards a southern mix/catahoula. Looked em up and makes perfect sense. Similar body type, height, weight, appearance etc. I'm sure there is likely other things in there as well but for now Southern Cur/ Catahoula sounds good to me. There is also a common mix of catahoula and american bulldog called the catahoula bulldog which would also make sense.
example:
http://crackercatahoulas.com/redpg.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Louisiana_Catahoula_Leopard_Dog_-_Red_Leopard.jpg


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

I was thinking maybe some catahoula in her. My parents have 2 of them and the webbing between her toes and the ears look the same


----------



## h4rdr3s3t (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over a decade old, so I'm closing it to further replies. Please do start your own thread or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

